# 312Bh Fridge Issue



## Walter (Feb 13, 2012)

Out on our maiden voyage and fridge is not cooling on elec...switched to gas and I could here the fridge kick on....why not on elec?
Help


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but by electric, do you mean 110 Volt. These fridges don't work on 12 volt, only propane and 110V. They _do_ need 12 volt to run the circuits that control the fridge. If you set the fridge at "auto" it should default to electric when available, and switch to gas when there isn't 110V.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Walter said:


> switched to gas and I could here the fridge kick on
> Help


When running on electric, there is absolutely no sound, so you won't hear it kick on. The only way you know it's working is by seeing if it's staying cold. The lights on the front of the fridge will tell you if it should be working, but if it's malfunctioning that could be a different story.


----------



## Walter (Feb 13, 2012)

duggy said:


> This may be a dumb question, but by electric, do you mean 110 Volt. These fridges don't work on 12 volt, only propane and 110V. They _do_ need 12 volt to run the circuits that control the fridge. If you set the fridge at "auto" it should default to electric when available, and switch to gas when there isn't 110V.


Not a dumb question....power working to entire trailer....fridge was set to auto and was not cooling...switched to just gas and now cold....want sure if I was issuing something; switch, plug,....
Tks


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Check the electrical outlet in the outside fridge access & make sure it has power.


----------



## Walter (Feb 13, 2012)

Front shows power to the unit... Working great on propane....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Walter said:


> Front shows power to the unit... Working great on propane....


There is no indication on the panel for AC power.

If set to auto and not cooling but set to gas and it is cooling then the Fridge thinks it has AC power and will try to use it. Setting it to gas only bypasses AC no matter if it is there or not.

Most likely issue is failed heating element or loose wire to the heating element.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Front shows power to the unit... Working great on propane....


There is no indication on the panel for AC power.

If set to auto and not cooling but set to gas and it is cooling then the Fridge thinks it has AC power and will try to use it. Setting it to gas only bypasses AC no matter if it is there or not.

Most likely issue is failed heating element or loose wire to the heating element.
[/quote]
You're right - in auto mode with no AC power, it would switch to propane and try to light. If the propane was turned off, after a few tries it would go into "check" mode. In auto mode, with power, it will go on its merry way thinking the heating element is doing its thing. But isn't there some sort of feedback from the thermistor to tell the control board "I'm not cold" and cause a fault?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> But isn't there some sort of feedback from the thermistor to tell the control board "I'm not cold" and cause a fault?


Not the way you are thinking. If the thermistor fails the fridge goes into limp mode and just keeps running and will not cycle. The only result the control board has for not cold enough is to continue to run the preferred heat source.


----------



## Walter (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses... Fridge worked great on propane. Will need to check elec


----------

